
Kenneth Reitz's Last Manic Episode - kenneth_reitz
http://journal.kennethreitz.org/entry/on-mania
======
jMyles
I won't say too much publicly, man, because you already basically know my
thoughts on this, but I will say one thing:

The content of your episode _was_ interesting and compelling, and you do a
superb job of utilizing your passport into that other realm.

On the other hand, I think I speak for everyone here when I say we're all glad
you're feeling healthy again. :-)

edit: And also that it's awesome that you're so available and public with your
struggles; your story is one of the best insights I have into the various
facets of mental health.

